
Show HN: Drop-in replacement for Logstash / FluentD with a management console - yancybul
https://www.trink.io/
======
yancybul
Hi everyone, i’m the creator of Trink.io - the first managed log collection
platform.

I’ve created Trink.io because my team and I spent endless hours on something
that was suppose to be simple like shipping logs. I knew that it shouldn’t be
this way, and when we focused on the process as a whole we realized that
current setups can be improved in almost all aspects, like cost, performance,
agility, scalability and visibility.

Our goal is to offer a single solution that connects to all popular sources
(e.g AWS, K8s) and ships them to a destination of your choice (Datadog, Logz
etc) in minutes instead of days.

You can try it for free for up to 10/GB per day. We’d really appreciate your
feedback!

~~~
matt_f
Hi :-) Does Trink do just the sending of logs to an external aggregation point
(ex: syslog-ng), or does it handle aggregation, visualization, etc.?

~~~
yancybul
Hi Matt!

Trink handle the entire shipping scope, from your servers to your preferred
log monitoring tool or storage.

One of the things we offer is a visualization of the operational data
pipeline, Which also is the key element in our configuration process

